# Saddle Size?



## jchunterjumper (Jan 30, 2009)

I believe you would be like a 17 1/2, but every saddle is a little different


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

check out a saddle fitter, english saddles can cause back problems if not fitting well


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I believe that you need to go up 2 sizes ...so if you are a 16.5 western , you would need a 18.5 English ? 
Someone else can correct me if I am wrong , but that is what I have always heard.
I agree though ,to consult a saddle fitter and sit in as many different saddles you can to find the right fit /comfort.
I ride is a 16 " seat western but my english saddle is 17.5 and seems to fit me ok, I think it just depends on the saddle.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

if an english saddle fits you [in the seat] you should be able to put one hand behind your bum & not have it fall off over the cantle =]


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I am 99.9% sure it is 2 sizes larger then a western saddle. So you would be an 18.5 inch seat


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Western + 2 inch - sorry- it doesn't really work that way.

An 18.5 inch English saddle is very long and unless the rider has a really big butt then it will be too big and she'll be slopping about.

Fit the horse first - width and length - then sit on the saddle and ask yourself if it is comfortable.

There is also the question of cut - ie dressage, working hunter or GP
and of course whether it is deep seated ie high cantel and pommel

then whether it is made of soft leather or hard leather,

then does it have big knee rolls

and does it go round the horse's barrel

and is the horse's back wide and flat or narrow and high

but most importantly - _*does it fit the horse and does it suit you and do you feel comfortable on it?*_

Ladies, would you buy a wedding dress over the internet ?

You are only going to wear that dress once - or maybe twice, or perhaps three times or possibly four times - all depends on the number of husbands - but the saddle - well you are going to to sit on that maybe 5 or 6 times a week.

Choose that saddle as carefully as you are going to choose the husband.


----------



## dunsjump (Nov 17, 2009)

Just another point to add, 18.5 saddles are extremely hard to find. The most common seat sizes for adults are between 16.5 and 18. Anything below 16.5 is kid's size and considered pony saddles.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

So, fitting english saddle to the human is ALOT easier than fitting them to a horse. The main thing about fitting them to a human is to know that the seat length is less about the size of you butt and more about the length of your thigh. You should be able to sit in a saddle and have 4 fingers of room between the back of your butt and the top of the cantle and have 1-2 fingers between the front of your knee and the front of the flap. They measure the seat size of an english saddle by taking the measurement from the top of the cantle to one of the two pins (one on either side) that run through the side of the pommel. I reccommend that you go to a tack store and ask to try a few saddles in varying sizes to get an idea of what seat size you're looking for, as that's the most accurate way to find out, but if you wan't to buy via the internet, you can always ask the seller to measure from cantle to kneeflap to check that length. Hope this helps Best of luck finding a saddle!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Do you have a tack store or used tack store that you can go sit in some saddles and find the size that fits you best? 

Like others have said you really need to get one that fits your horse well too. I use a 15 in western and 16.5 in english... so there isn't a formula- sorry.


----------



## MistyMorning (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree with Barry Godden - an 18.5' saddle will be too big for most horses unless they have an exceptionally long back, my mares 16.2 and takes 17.5', 18' at a push. 

Its not always to do with the size of your behind, more to do with the length of your thigh - this again depends on the style of saddle.


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

Mostly You will be ok in 17,5. Really, I have big butt and alway has been riding in 17,5...Once in 17 and it was also OK....


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

NO NO! to see what size you need is Measure from your knee to top inner part of your thigh!!! Dont ever just go two sizes up!!!!!! Its in Inches. I ride a 17 western and 17 English!!!


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Also i dont have a big butt im just tall it has nothing to do with butt size lol


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't have a big butt either...but I'm 5' 10" lol.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Generally speaking a 17.5 is what your average rider needs and uses. Your saddle will also hold the resale value if you stay close to that size, if you ever decide to sell it.

What saddle are you looking at?


----------



## simplysouthern (Dec 7, 2009)

16 western, 17.5 english...but I'm long-legged and flap length and knee position on the english really make a difference for me in terms of fit. Go sit on a whole bunch of saddles somewhere: take note of what feels comfy and secure and what doesn't.


----------

